
Ask HN: Google Careers Portal: where do CVs go? - johnnydoebk
I&#x27;m not a user of any Google products (at least not of the ones that require Google account). But I applied a few times to different positions through their careers site: created a new account -&gt; submitted my profile w&#x2F; CV -&gt; removed my account after no response &#x2F; unsuccessful interviews.<p>I wonder how the platform looks like on the HR side? Is job applicant profile removed with deletion of Google account? Or have I spammed the system with many repeated profiles and look like a cheater in someone&#x27;s eyes?
======
jamesmp98
Depending on your CV, I doubt it ever made it to the HR side.

~~~
johnnydoebk
It did, twice actually. 2 applications, a few interviews for every of them.
Then for two years there had been a dozen of applications with no answers. And
I'm thinking now whether I should bother applying again or I'm in a blacklist
of some kind.

